# fishing the wilds



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone on here has ever fished at the wilds????my wife just got a job there and i'm able to fish there anytime i want cause we have a family pass....i heard they have some of the biggest bass in ohio there but i'm not a bass man and was wondering if ya'll can help me out,see my wife loves bass and i know nothing of fishing them


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to fish some of the ponds that the Wilds now have,and back then we got some big ones out of there. Dont know much about them now tho.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Last I heard there was a pool you had to sign up for a day's fishing (catch and release only) they would pick your day (2 person), on your assigned day rain or shine that was your only day to fish. It could be they don't allow fishing at all now. And yes there are some huge pig size Bass. You might want to call the (Wild's) or the Dept. of Wildlife and see what they say ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think the pool you mentioned is really mad river outfitters.they have exclusive rights to guide there and only book a limited number of trips a year.not cheap either.
they are the only ones i know of who are allowed to fish there,unless as mentioned by flatties,employees/families have priveleges.


----------

